# problems booting from raid[solved]

## Adel Ahmed

I have installed /boot on /dev/sda1, then created a level0 raid using sda2 and sdb1  and I'm trying to mount that partition as /, I get a kernel panic when trying to boot from my raid partition.

here's my kernel config:

http://pastebin.com/nT3Uunwk

here's my grub.conf:

default 0

timeout 3

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title new system        /dev/sda1 grub

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel5 root=/dev/sdb2

title raid

root (hd0,0)

#kernel /boot/kernel4 root=/dev/md127 

kernel /boot/kernel5 root=/dev/disk/by-uuid/b0a27c76-c36e-4997-a0d1-077019981325

----------

## christophe_y2k

Hi, have kernel panic too, when i try to boot on newer system with kernel 3.8.14 on software mdadm raid 1 ssd

do you setup rootfstype= ?

# nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf

```

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=GENTOO By Christophe_Y2k

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.8.13 root=/dev/md3 rootfstype=ext4

```

----------

## Adel Ahmed

no it's the same error with and without that option

----------

## umka69

Show us your 

# cat /proc/mdstart 

# cat /etc/mdadm.conf 

# cat /boot/grub/device.map

# fdisk -l

----------

## Adel Ahmed

# cat /proc/mdstat 

Personalities : [raid0] 

md127 : active raid0 sdb1[1] sda2[0]

      20970496 blocks 512k chunks

unused devices: <none>

----------

## umka69

I have perfect howto for you. But it is russian. http://xgu.ru/wiki/Программный_RAID_в_Linux/

Show me your /etc/fstab too. And I'll give you an advice.Last edited by umka69 on Sat Aug 17, 2013 2:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

blakdeath,

Lots of things to poke at ...

To use kernel raid auto assembly, your raid set must use metadata version 0.09.  Thats set in the mdadm --create command.  The default is version 1.2.

Changing this destroys your data

Further, auto assembly requires that the partitions involved be marked as type fd, not 83

Fixing this is harmless 

The synatax for mounting root by filesystem UUID is kernel /boot/3.9.7-gentoo-ssd root=UUID=ba840a47-ca9a-4a8f-a867-9ab816c4537f

However the kernel cannot read filesystem UUIDs without an initrd.  PARTIDs may work but does a raid set have a partition ID?

----------

## Adel Ahmed

here's my fstab: 

 /dev/md127 / ext4 noatime 0 1

I'm using metadata version -0.09

localhost linux # mdadm -D /dev/md127

/dev/md127:

        Version : 0.90

I've changed ids as fllows:

/dev/sda1   *        2048      133119       65536   83  Linux

/dev/sda2          133120    21104639    10485760   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sda4       131781195   625153409   246686107+   7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1            2048    20973567    10485760   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sdb2        20973568    60034652    19530542+  83  Linux

/dev/sdb3        60035072   101978111    20971520   83  Linux

what do you mean by partition id? is that the volume name or label?

thanks

edit:

it's being detected now that i've changed the ID

thanks everyone  :Very Happy: 

----------

